# Purina One



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

Why would it be considered a bad dog food?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

well heres whats in it theres ALOT that are Gross 


Lamb, brewers rice, *corn gluten meal*, oat meal, fish meal (source of DHA), whole grain corn, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), *poultry by-product meal*, non-fat yogurt, *animal digest*, dicalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, *salt*, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, brewers dried yeast, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
K-4163



and a whole bunch of stuff i cant even say ! :shock:


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

well for one thing, just as a general rule, i don't feed purina. the simple fact is that during the winter they tend to use substandard ingredients because a lot of the ingredients are out of season. well at least in the rabbit food i used to feed when i raised my rabbits. i know this because one winter i was feeding purina to my buns and about half of my herd got diareah real bad and if i had realized what it was and changed their feed i may have lost them. and when i think about how substandard their rabbit feed is, it makes me think that their other feed for other animals can't be so great either, so i just stay away from it period. Melinda


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

But Corn Gluten Meal isn't bad: It is common in many food/feed products and in dietary supplements for humans and animals. This active ingredient is a protein found in corn kernels. It is not harmful to humans, to other non-target organisms, or to the environment. 

Anyway...this is what the back of my bag states for the ingredients on Purina One: Sensitive Systems...

Salmon, brewers rice, pearled barley, oat meal, corn gluten meal, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (source of fish oil), natural flavor, dicalcium phosphate, chicken cartilage (natural source of glucosamine), salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 

Thanks for the info!!!!!


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

Just curious too...are you all vegans or raw food eaters? I'm big about feeding my dogs good food and have noticed that some of the dog foods (including Purina One) are better than most foods that we eat!!! So you all are pretty big about feeding your dogs the right foods - I was just wondering what you feed yourselves and your families? Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

do you know what in purina and all those other brands that have by products the left overs of what we dont eat the heart toes liver spleen of the animals i was reading to day that they were nice enough to leave out the hair and feather and nails i will not feed my dog that junk


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

actually while purina isnt the best it IS one of the ok ones due to the fact that corn isnt the very first ingredient...

corn of any kind isnt very digestable (in poeple or dogs) so having it in the top three ingredients is basically the same digestablity as feeding them cardboard...
and when they say "bi-products" and "meal" unless they specifically state Organs, you are getting ground up beaks, bones and other "leftovers"

the sensetive systems one actually soudns pretty good, brewers rice is a good filler as its digestable and very easy on the digestive track and any kind of fish Salmon or fishoil is great for skin and coat.
barley is great...
beef tallow is high fat but so long as hes getting the suggested amount its fine
salt isnt wonderfull in larger amounts but again so long as hes on the recomendad amount it shouldnt be any problems...
and the garlic is wonderfull and a suggested additon to any dogs diet.

in the purina one the only thing id be too bothered about would be the corn...the animal fat is added to make the corn ultra tasty...

i personally feed my dogs royal canin as free feed plus they get home made food twice a day, the home made food is exactly what we eat, fresh meats, pasta/potatoe and vegies...oh they get eggs in the morning...

and yeah im one of those strange people that will taste anythign my dog eats first, yes ive tasted the roayl canin, not bad...i also taste their treats...if the ingredients arnt somehting id wnt to eat then i dont give it to them either...and if im willing to feed it to them (and suggest it to others) i have to be willing to put my money where my mouth is dont you think.

and as always in dog food the best thing to look for is for meat to be the first ingredient and preferably for corn to be very low in the list of ingredients or not in there at all...
hope this helps.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

tottally agree ^im switching my boys over to wellness soon as austin is a year or my vet oks it 

its got pretty good stuff in it there on nutro right now not my fave but the best around here ill have to order wellness online 

this is the chicken one

Ingredients
Lamb, Menhaden Fish Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Rice Bran (from brown rice), Rye Flour, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Tomatoes (natural source of lycopene), Ground Millet, Natural Lamb Flavor, Carrots, Apples, Spinach, Blueberries, Sweet Potatoes, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> well for one thing, just as a general rule, i don't feed purina. the simple fact is that during the winter they tend to use substandard ingredients because a lot of the ingredients are out of season. well at least in the rabbit food i used to feed when i raised my rabbits. i know this because one winter i was feeding purina to my buns and about half of my herd got diareah real bad and if i had realized what it was and changed their feed i may have lost them. and when i think about how substandard their rabbit feed is, it makes me think that their other feed for other animals can't be so great either, so i just stay away from it period. Melinda


But you feed Iams? I think I'd rather feed Purina


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I feed Innova puppy, which is a holistic dogfood


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks you all for all your posts! I'm just trying to find out what kind of food I want to feed my dogs and every comment is very helpful! I'm leaning toward something holistic or all natural...but we'll see. Like I said - most of the dog food out there is better than the food we're putting in our own stomachs but these little guys can't make their own choices :wink: I guess those people that drive thru McDonalds or places like that prolly feed their dogs crappy dog food! :lol: It's good to hear you guys are in-the-know about dog foods! Very helpful! :wave: Thanks again!


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

i feed all 3 of my dogs wellness, and all except the chi were on something else before, but after i switched them, i noticed a total difference. Nicer coats, less shedding, they ate and pooped less. I think it's great, and I've tried 3 other brands.


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

Scintillater said:


> i feed all 3 of my dogs wellness, and all except the chi were on something else before, but after i switched them, i noticed a total difference. Nicer coats, less shedding, they ate and pooped less. I think it's great, and I've tried 3 other brands.


Thanks! I've heard a lot of good stuff about wellness!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Man, now I'm having second thoughts about choosing Royal Canin. Carl likes it much better than the crap his previous owner fed him (main ingredient was corn). 
But now with these rave reviews about Wellness and other brands... :?:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Since I have had my puppies on Innova, their fur looks great, they poop less, and they look so healthy


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

ok...now i am confused! out of the brands you all recommended (wellness, innova and royal canin) all i can find here is royal canin. i bought some yesterday to start slowly introducing to tucker and now i am re-reading the label and it has chicken meal, chicken and corn gluten meal as the first 3 ingredients! 

is royal canin not good??

HEEEELLLLLLPPP!!!!! :shock:


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

I strongly like Royal Canin Small Puppy forumla. I have posted photos/messages about it. The girls glow!

BTW I am a vegetarian so tasting the food is out of the question for me!  
Though it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

tuckasocki said:


> ok...now i am confused! out of the brands you all recommended (wellness, innova and royal canin) all i can find here is royal canin. i bought some yesterday to start slowly introducing to tucker and now i am re-reading the label and it has chicken meal, chicken and corn gluten meal as the first 3 ingredients!
> 
> is royal canin not good??
> 
> HEEEELLLLLLPPP!!!!! :shock:


royal canin is a great food, the "corn gluten meal" is better than "corn" as its easier to digest... and the fact that chicken is within the first 3 is wonderfull, chicken meal not so wonderfull but better than some stuff they have out there. they also make up fo it in the fact that its highly palatable and has lots of other good stuff, (omega 3 being one) which leave the coat soft and shiney, ive found its the only food my chis will eat (they turned their noses up at wellness and a couple of others recomended here) and they poop twice a day on average (the less poop the more digestable their food is, once to twice a day is the goal.)

hope this helps.


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

schnauhuahua, What I would like to know, is why do you ask, if when people answer you, you don't accept the answers? I personally have had very bad experiences with purina, and will never feed it to any animal i own ever again. I have heard about Iams and their "animal cruelity", but coming from PETA, I don't believe it. Iams is a very good quality food and no one will convince me otherwise. I will not have anyone tell me what food I should or shouldn't feed my animals, as I have done all the research and schooling on it that I need to, and have decided to feed my puppy the best food for my area. For all who are wondering, No, I am not a vet, or a vet tech, although some day i would like to become a vet tech, but am a certified vet assistant. I just don't understand how people can ask for advice, and then when the proper advice is given, just ignore it.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

myparentskid said:


> schnauhuahua, What I would like to know, is why do you ask, if when people answer you, you don't accept the answers? I personally have had very bad experiences with purina, and will never feed it to any animal i own ever again. I have heard about Iams and their "animal cruelity", but coming from PETA, I don't believe it. Iams is a very good quality food and no one will convince me otherwise. I will not have anyone tell me what food I should or shouldn't feed my animals, as I have done all the research and schooling on it that I need to, and have decided to feed my puppy the best food for my area. For all who are wondering, No, I am not a vet, or a vet tech, although some day i would like to become a vet tech, but am a certified vet assistant. I just don't understand how people can ask for advice, and then when the proper advice is given, just ignore it.


I think the final word on that Iams problem was that Iams had contracted with another company to do some testing for them. As soon as Iams found out about what that company was doing they quit using them, so it wasn't actually Iams proforming the tests. However, since Iams contracted with them, they should have kept a closer eye on them and found out what was going on long before it actually reached the outside world in my opinion.
Food can be discussed from now to the end of time and people are never going to agree on which is actually "THE BEST". Everyone has their own opinion on what they like and don't like about different foods.
Maybe Schnauhuahua is just looking for different opinions so she can decide for herself. She might even decide to feed her dog something that is completly different than what others have suggested. It's her choice.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Please don't say that IAMS is a great quality food. I don't want someone to read this and think that IAMS is a good choice to feed their dogs. The ingredients in IAMS are really bad; it's like feeding your dog McDonald's every day. 

Royal Canin is much better than most every food out there. It's one of the foods that I always recommend to people (along with all of the holistic dogfoods).

What food you feed your dog all depends on what your dog does best on (as long as the quality of food is good). If your dog prefers Royal Canin over Wellness, or Innova over Nutro Ultra, it doesn't matter, as long as the quality of food is still there


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> schnauhuahua, What I would like to know, is why do you ask, if when people answer you, you don't accept the answers? I personally have had very bad experiences with purina, and will never feed it to any animal i own ever again. I have heard about Iams and their "animal cruelity", but coming from PETA, I don't believe it. Iams is a very good quality food and no one will convince me otherwise. I will not have anyone tell me what food I should or shouldn't feed my animals, as I have done all the research and schooling on it that I need to, and have decided to feed my puppy the best food for my area. For all who are wondering, No, I am not a vet, or a vet tech, although some day i would like to become a vet tech, but am a certified vet assistant. I just don't understand how people can ask for advice, and then when the proper advice is given, just ignore it.


I'm just curious...but where did you get that I ignored anyone? I'm gathering as much info as possible from experienced dog owners...I never once said that I didn't appreciate the advice or wasn't going to take it. From what I do remember I did actually state: 



> "Thanks! I've heard a lot of good stuff about wellness!"


 and also 



> "Thank you all for all your posts! I'm just trying to find out what kind of food I want to feed my dogs and every comment is very helpful! I'm leaning toward something holistic or all natural...but we'll see. Like I said - most of the dog food out there is better than the food we're putting in our own stomachs but these little guys can't make their own choices Wink I guess those people that drive thru McDonalds or places like that prolly feed their dogs crappy dog food! Laughing It's good to hear you guys are in-the-know about dog foods! Very helpful! wave Thanks again!"


And I never mentioned anything about Iams so I wasn't trying to convince you otherwise! I'm very particular about my dogs too. I don't feed them an ounce of human food so what I was stating is they are eating better food than some of the food most humans DO eat. My schnauzer is on Purina One and has been from 8 weeks old (she is now 4) and she is happy and healthy - not an ouce overweight. If you've had a bad experience with it them I'm sorry but I'm not sure where you were coming across with this post. I honestly felt kind of attacked. I hope I didn't miss anything where I may have made you angry but I honestly just want opinions from all of you! It truly helps to hear different stories from everyone! Thanks for you comments too though!


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Please don't say that IAMS is a great quality food. I don't want someone to read this and think that IAMS is a good choice to feed their dogs. The ingredients in IAMS are really bad; it's like feeding your dog McDonald's every day.
> 
> Royal Canin is much better than most every food out there. It's one of the foods that I always recommend to people (along with all of the holistic dogfoods).
> 
> What food you feed your dog all depends on what your dog does best on (as long as the quality of food is good). If your dog prefers Royal Canin over Wellness, or Innova over Nutro Ultra, it doesn't matter, as long as the quality of food is still there


Yeah...I think I may go holistic. That's what I'm leaning towards right now. I've heard so much about Wellness and Royal Canin though so I may just have to try them both :wink: Thanks so much! :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I was trying to figure out as well how you weren't taking everyones advice. It seemed like you were taking the advice, and thinking about all of the different foods


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I do not recommend royal canine because of the simple fact that I read the ingredients and it does not have chicken, or turkey as one of the top ingredients. It has chicken meal, IMO you should always go with a dog food that has Chicken or turkey as one of the first ingredients. I feed Chicken Soup for the dog Lovers Soul for the simple fact that it does have chicken and turkey as the 2 top ingredients and it does not contain corn. My advice is to go to the store and read the ingredients of different dog foods you will see which has the best ingredients.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

At petstores (like Petco and Petsmart) there are very few "good" dog food choices. From these places, I would say get Nutro Ultra, Blue Buffalo, or Royal Canin. I think that Pet Supermarket carries Chicken Soup. 

I get my Innova from a doggy bakery. They also carry Solid Gold. There is another bakery down the street from that one that carries Wellness.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I really wish I could find a local place that carries Wellness. I can only find Chicken soup dog food at a store called Orschlens. Petsmart and Petco look at me like I am crazy when I ask for that dog food lol. Thay always say isn't that a book?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

lol. I wish that Petsmart would carry better foods, like Wellness and Innova. I have to drive 20-25 minutes to get my Innova every month. 

The Pet Supermarket near my parents' house carries Chicken Soup, but that is the only time I've ever seen it at a commercial pet store.

I think that if great quality dogfoods were easily accessible, more people would feed them.


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> I was trying to figure out as well how you weren't taking everyones advice. It seemed like you were taking the advice, and thinking about all of the different foods


I thought so too...but maybe she misinterpreted something that I said...no biggie! But thanks for confirming my sanity (or slight sanity :lol: ) 

Oh and I wanted to ask LadyBelle1 or anyone else that can answer. LadyBelle you mentioned to buy something with turkey or chicken as the first ingredient what about lamb - IYO? Not as good? Thanks again!


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

There's a pet store near me that sells Wellness, Solid Gold, etc. but I found place about 25 minutes away that sells Innova. Innova seems to have better ingredients than even Solid Gold so I think I'm gonna drive down there and at least check it out. If I buy the 16 lb. bag for about $23.00 (hopefully it's the same price in the store as it is online) and will prolly only have to drive to get the dog food about once every month and a half to two months, which isn't bad if Tank eats and poops less. 

I've been having problems deciding which food to feed Tank also. I was gonna try Harvest Baked from Petsmart, but then I liked Solid Gold better, but now I checked out the ingredients in Innova and they look pretty darn good. So I'm gonna go check it out and see the prices of the food. If it's outrageously priced at the doggy boutique then I'll prolly just go with Solid Gold, but if it's about $23.00 for 16 lbs. then I'll go with the Innova. 

About Royal Canin...they have some pretty bad ingredients in their food that I read about...one being rust! (It's a complicated name to say though)

Good luck on choosing your dog food!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think that Innova is the best food out there. I've researched dog nutrition for a while. It is definately worth the drive and the cost


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes lamb is a good first ingredient also I just didn't want to go through all the meats lol. I was in a hurry and had to leave for a while. Chicken meal is ok because it is just ground up chicken but I always wonder what else gets gound up in there with it. :wink:


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> Yes lamb is a good first ingredient also I just didn't want to go through all the meats lol. I was in a hurry and had to leave for a while. Chicken meal is ok because it is just ground up chicken but I always wonder what else gets gound up in there with it. :wink:


Ok...great! Yeah...you never know what is ground up with the meat meals...thanks again!


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

the original question was Why would it be considered a bad dog food? 

Then after being answered sufficiantly, this is what was said.



schnauhuahua said:


> Just curious too...are you all vegans or raw food eaters? I'm big about feeding my dogs good food and have noticed that some of the dog foods (including Purina One) are better than most foods that we eat!!! So you all are pretty big about feeding your dogs the right foods - I was just wondering what you feed yourselves and your families? Thanks for all the info!!!


and as for the comments on Iams, you people can talk til you are blue in the face and I would never change my mind, so you are wasting your breath. you do what works for you, and I will do what works for me. Just leave it at that. I don't appreciate all the rude attacks on Iams. It is a perfectly fine food. It is alot better than most of the foods out there, and the only complain that I see here is that they are cruel to animals, which unless I see something other than some PETA site, I will not believe, as the PETA is just a bunch of Radical Animals Rights Activists, and I REFUSE to believe them.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> I do not recommend royal canine because of the simple fact that I read the ingredients and it does not have chicken, or turkey as one of the top ingredients. It has chicken meal, IMO you should always go with a dog food that has Chicken or turkey as one of the first ingredients


Actually the Royal Canin Adult mini 27 is the one with chicken as the first ingredient.

Ingredients

*Chicken*, brewers rice, chicken meal, brown rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, beet pulp (sugar removed), natural chicken flavor, rice hulls, brewers yeast, salmon oil, canola oil, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, dried sweet potato, DL methionine, ascorbic acid, dicalcium phosphate, choline chloride, magnesium oxide, dried eggs, salmon meal, vitamin E supplement, dried blueberries, marigold extract, dried spinach, dehydrated alfalfa, zinc proteinate, flax seed, folic acid supplement, zinc oxide, iron sulfate, manganese proteinate, L-carnitine supplement, iron proteinate, biotin, copper, proteinate, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, sage, manganous oxide, vitamin A supplement, rosemary extract, pyridoxine hydrochloride, sodium selenite, niacin supplement, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, calcium iodate, vitamin D3 supplement.

:wave:


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> the original question was Why would it be considered a bad dog food?
> 
> Then after being answered sufficiantly, this is what was said.
> 
> ...


Not to go into detail or anything but because I said, "Just curious *TOO*" I was imlying that it was a different question. I wasn't being rude at all...sorry if I came across rude but I was really curious as to if people were vegan eaters or what not. Last I checked that wasn't an insult. But thanks for the clarification! :wave: You're information about Iams has been very helpful too so thank you!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> the original question was Why would it be considered a bad dog food?
> 
> Then after being answered sufficiantly, this is what was said.
> 
> ...


Have you READ the ingredients that IAMS puts in their food? My complaint isn't the animal testing, but the DISGUSTING ingredients that are in there.

I don't understand you at all; you do realize that IAMS is way down on the bottom of the dogfood quality list, right? Please don't fool yourself into thinking that IAMS is a good quality food. Please research your food for you and your dog's sake. Your logic is seriously flawed, but it is pointless to argue with you. I have shown you the ingredients, but there isn't anything more I can possibly do. Just please get your stories right. I said that IAMS is junk because of the STUFF they put into it.

Sheesh.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My rule of thumb is; don't feed your dog any dogfood that can be found at the grocery store


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I don't understand how these dog food issues turn into discussions like this, at the end of the day, it's just food that is being discussed. :lol: It's all difference of opinion and _in my opinion_, nobody is right or wrong.

With that being said, my boys will be on Flint River as soon as they are done with the bag of Natural Choice-Lamb that they have now. I decided on Flint River because it has no fillers and the way it is cooked, it's healthy plain and simple. Also my boys really love it and what they like should really be factored in it too. :wink:


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> My rule of thumb is; don't feed your dog any dogfood that can be found at the grocery store


Good rule of thumb...I'm definitely switching - I'm thinking Innova right now..but still debating!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> LadyBelle1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not recommend royal canine because of the simple fact that I read the ingredients and it does not have chicken, or turkey as one of the top ingredients. It has chicken meal, IMO you should always go with a dog food that has Chicken or turkey as one of the first ingredients
> ...


Hmmm I did not know that thankyou for the information. I just picked up a bag that said Royal Canine on it and started reading the ingredients I did not go through every type of Royal canine. It is good to know that the ingredients are different for every type. On most dog foods I just pick up the bag and read the first 4 ingredients and if they sound ok then thats great. I am thinking I read the puppy one but am not positive. Looks like I need to do more research. As for Flint River Ranch I have read that this is the top dog food out there which is great I am just thrilled that I can actually get a dog food around where I live that is a good quality.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

ewww....gosh I can't even pronounce some of those words, and I took a TON of chemistry.

I feed all natural foods. 

You don't want any corn or by-products in your dogs food, along with a lot of other stuff. I learned a lot by doing a simple search. Or ask your local feed dealer, NOT petsmart either.....lol


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet (I haven't read this whole thread), but does anyone use Merrick's food?

Halle went through this phase where she got sick of her old food, so I had to switch her, and I switched to Merrick's and she went from not eating anything to gobbling it right up and burping afterward! LOL

They just have some real cool flavors and are all natural! I recommend it!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have never heard of Merricks dog food. Thanks for the tip I will look into that food because I am always interested in feeding what is best for my chi's.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> I have never heard of Merricks dog food. Thanks for the tip I will look into that food because I am always interested in feeding what is best for my chi's.



http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/

Check out the "Granny's Pot Pie" How cute is that?

Supposedly, the canned variety smells delicious! haha, according to a coworker. Halle eats the dry puppy meal for now.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok I read the ingredients on some of those and they look like a pretty good dog food!! I am gonna have to remember this one for when friends and family ask me for some good dog food brands.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Tare... didn't you use to feed Halle Chicken Soup brand? Just wondering why you switched?


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow that Merrick stuff sounds good enough to buy for snacks for me at work lol


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I use the wellness allergy dog food it has venison or duck flavor and less ingedients. I love wellness brand it makes a huge difference from "grocery store" food. Innova is another good one...pretty much all the hollistic are good brands its just your dogs preference to which one they like. I buy my wellness from a specialty dog store in my area, luckily for me its only about 10 min away. I would suggest to anyone looking where they sell it to find a specialty dog store b/c they are the ones who will usually carry the best foods! Good Luck with your search!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Has anyone heard of or used "Bil-Jac"? It seems to be the only one I can find (so far) that actually states that their chicken by-products are "organs only"

"Chicken, chicken by-products (organs only, including chicken liver), corn, chicken by-product meal, dried beet pulp, brewers dried yeast, cane molasses, egg product, salt, sodium propionate (a preservative), dl-methionine, l-lysine, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, riboflavin supplement, niacin, biotin, choline chloride, folic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), ascorbic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, manganous oxide, inositol, BHA (a preservative), ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, zinc oxide, cobalt carbonate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite."


Also, the "chicken by-product meal" mentioned... would you think that would just be the "chicken by-product" but ground up? (since the chicken by-product is said to only have organs, do you think that there might be other "parts" included in the by-product meal? I would think it would be just organs in the meal also... sounds logical right?)


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

all by-products are bad so is corn. that food has both corn and by products, imo i wouldnt use it. the extra money for the better brands is much better in the long run for the dog. just think would you want to eat chicken organs??? kinda gross huh?


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Rocky said:


> all by-products are bad so is corn. that food has both corn and by products, imo i wouldnt use it. the extra money for the better brands is much better in the long run for the dog. just think would you want to eat chicken organs??? kinda gross huh?


Hmm... interesting insight. If I knew that chicken livers provided beneficial nutrients to me... I might find some way to eat them... but since I know I can get the same (or similar) benefits from something else... taste (and the comfort knowing that I'm not eating a chickens organ) also plays a factor. 

I guess what it boils down to is, are the any nutritional benefits from the organs... and, if so, do dogs really dislike the taste of them?

Maybe this is a newb question, but what makes corn so bad? I mean, i can see if it's on the top of the list, then most of the main ingredient would be passed through the digestive system... but isn't some corn necessary to help bind the stool? Kinda like fiber?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Corn is one of the main foods that cause allergies in a lot of dogs. It is a cheap filler, and unhealthy. Corn is used as a cheap protein source, when a food doesn't use high quality meats.

Most premium foods will use meat (no by-products or meals), along with rice or barley instead of corn.

Bill-Jac is, in my opinion, not a good food. The first 3 ingredients contain corn and chicken-by-products.

I have Madison on Innova Puppy, and Rylie is on Wellness Puppy. I think that it is worth the 15 minute drive to the doggy bakery to buy these foods. I want what is best for my dogs, and one look at the ingredients of Holistic foods definately show that they are the best. I would rather spend the extra $3-5 dollars on their food than buy a not-so-good dog food that contains fillers and meat products.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok makes sense. I just want what's best for my pup, and I'm trying to educate myself to be able to provide that for him. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

There are still some good foods if you want to get your dog's food at a normal petstore. Nutro Ultra is a holistic dog food, and uses all natural ingredients. Blue Buffalo is a good food as well. 

You can also go to naturapet.com . That is how I found the store where I get my dog's foods from.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

if you look at any dog food website that youre interested in they will help you find a store that sells it in your area...thats how i found wellness and usually the stores that sell wellness will have other great choices as well.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rocky said:


> if you look at any dog food website that youre interested in they will help you find a store that sells it in your area...thats how i found wellness and usually the stores that sell wellness will have other great choices as well.


Yup  The store I go to sells so many different kinds of foods. Most places on Natura pet carry way more foods than just Innova. I get Rylie's Wellness and Maddie's Innova from the same store.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Rocky said:


> if you look at any dog food website that youre interested in they will help you find a store that sells it in your area...thats how i found wellness and usually the stores that sell wellness will have other great choices as well.


Yeah I checked out that link you PM'd me. I'm going to stop there on my way home tonight I think. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah i know the store i go to sells tons of great dog foods like wellness and innova i also buy my cat innova from the same store. i like it b/c they also have good treats and things as well.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > if you look at any dog food website that youre interested in they will help you find a store that sells it in your area...thats how i found wellness and usually the stores that sell wellness will have other great choices as well.
> ...


Ok... so I'm curious why you feed your dogs 2 different foods. Did I miss something? :?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Isshinharu said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > if you look at any dog food website that youre interested in they will help you find a store that sells it in your area...thats how i found wellness and usually the stores that sell wellness will have other great choices as well.
> ...


you'll love dog lovers they have so much great stuff! i was just in there today to buy more food and stuff. they also do a rewards thing if you buy bags of food so just ask them!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh wow! Pookies Bow Wow Bakery here does a rewards thing too... for every 10 bags of food you get one free.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Rocky said:


> you'll love dog lovers they have so much great stuff! i was just in there today to buy more food and stuff. they also do a rewards thing if you buy bags of food so just ask them!


So I went to Dog Lovers last night. Unfortunately I didn't have much time to look around because they were closing (I always feel bad walking in 10 min before a place closes), but I atleast got a chance to see that they carry Wellness and Innova. Still tossing it up which to go with. The ladies there said that they're very comparable, but one of them said she uses Wellness because sometimes Innova has a tendency to make dogs, well... gassy. Something about more fruits. I think they felt they were rushing me out, but I assured them I'd be back when time is here to pick up the pup and get food. Thanks again for the reference!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Isshinharu said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > you'll love dog lovers they have so much great stuff! i was just in there today to buy more food and stuff. they also do a rewards thing if you buy bags of food so just ask them!
> ...


Yup, Innova tends to give dogs gas :lol: 
I have my Madison on it; he seems to have no problems with it. Rylie is on Wellness, because she was very gassy and had diarhhea while on the Innova.


----------



## MollyChi (Sep 30, 2005)

What are your opinions on Science Diet? This is something that is sold at my vet's office.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Isshinharu said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...



yay i'm glad you went! i heard the gas thing too. but rockys got allergies so i didnt have a choice i needed to feed him the wellness allergy kind, he never has gas lol but he used to before i switched lol!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

MollyChi said:


> What are your opinions on Science Diet? This is something that is sold at my vet's office.


the vets only sell science diet b/c they are paid too. its not the best food i would go with wellness or innova or another hollistic food they are much healthier for your dog!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Rocky said:


> the vets only sell science diet b/c they are paid too.


That is exactly what the breeder told me. There are incentives in it for them to sell, same for breeders. However, she recommend that I either use that or Eukanuba because of their reputation. She mentioned how newer companies such as Diamond have had some major problems (ie. recalls because of toxicity levels in batches of their foods), and she'd rather trust her pups health to what she knows works and has been around for a long time. So, hmm...

Straight from Diamond's recall webiste...


Diamonds recall website said:


> Diamond Pet Foods Statement on Detection of Aflatoxin in Grain Prior to Recall
> 01/12/2006
> 
> Meta, Mo. (Jan.12, 2006) – Diamond Pet Foods has seen media reports implying that our company knowingly distributed finished products containing toxic levels of aflatoxin. These reports are false and misleading.
> ...


Who do you trust?


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome to the Home of the
Healthiest Pet Foods in the World



Chicken Meal 


Chicken meal is the dry rendered (cooked down) product from a combination of clean flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts of whole carcasses of chicken -- exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, or entrails.

Chicken meal is considered to be the single best source of protein in commercial pet foods. Natura uses high quality, low ash chicken meal extensively. This ingredient is very digestible, very palatable, and very expensive.
I copied the above statement because I read somewhere in one of the posts that "chicken" should be the first ingredient, not chicken meal. This actually is not true. If you go to Natura's website, you will learn the difference between all the dog food ingredients (including the bad ones), and will then be able to make a good choice for your pup.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's the latest follow up for those intersted...


Diamonds recall website said:


> Diamond Pet Food Media Statement on FDA Investigation Findings
> 02/01/2006
> 
> Diamond Pet Food Media Statement on FDA Investigation Findings
> ...


So were guidelines not followed, or was it an oversight?! One is negligence, one isn't. Either way... Back in business...


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

TK said:


> Welcome to the Home of the
> Healthiest Pet Foods in the World
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that yesterday as well when I was reading their site.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I personally do not like Eukanuba and Science Diet. They both have "cheap" ingredients. 

If you are afraid of feeding your dog a newer holistic food, you could always go with Nutro Ultra. They sell it at stores like Petsmart and Pet Supermarket.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> Hey Tare... didn't you use to feed Halle Chicken Soup brand? Just wondering why you switched?


I actually switched because Halle stopped eating it. As you all probably know, chis can be fussy, and she actually went without eating for nearly three days simply because, as we found out when we switched successfully to Merrick's, she was bored wiht the food.
She had been on it since she was weaned anyway, so I am sure she appreciated the change.
She has eaten Wellness canned ever since Ive had her though and she still loves that (I mix wet and dry together).


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Bill-Jac is, in my opinion, not a good food. The first 3 ingredients contain corn and chicken-by-products..


My vet also recommended I NOT feed it to Halle.


----------

